# Guys shooting Open class.....



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

here is one of mine


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

3Dblackncamo said:


> here is one of mine


nice what arrows/speeds?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

400 faboys 350 gr at 272


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Set up*

Hoyt Pro Elite

Goldtip Xcutters 280fps 340grns 28 1/2" DRAW


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I dont have any current pics but I'm using a Mathews Conquest 4 at 31.5" dl and 62#. Im shooting X-Jammer 27's (413 gr.) at 283 fps. I use a 33" B-stinger premier XL front rod and a 15" side rod. For a sight I'm using an Axcel AX3000 with a 42mm Sure-loc black eagle scope with 0.5 diopter.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

Also no current pics. Shooting a Mathews C4 at 29" (minimax) and 65 pounds. Gold Tip UL 30X at 385 grains doing about 280 fps. CBE Micro lite with a classic Magnum scope and Zeiss 3X lense. Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest. Doinker Fatty 30" front and 12" offset bar. Tru-Ball HT 4 finger medium.


----------



## Ryanjack (Jul 20, 2010)

Conquest triumph @ #60 320gr. Goldtip UL 22s getting around 280fps


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Mines in my sig. Ive since started to use a Stan back tension release.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks guys great looking & sounding rigs


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*I don't have pics either but....*

2008 PSE Shark X 29"/58lb Blacked out in Ceramic by Mr. Lee Martin of AT

I was shooting A/C/C 3-28/500's , [email protected] 282fps

Have a dz A/C/E 430's coming to try out, sold the A/C/C's

Trophy Taker Spring Steel
Complete Easton A/C/E SS stabilizer set-up 28"main and two 9" sides/ bracket and weights
Axcel AX3000 with a 1 5/8" CBE scope housing .019" up pin No lens 
TRU Ball Short N Sweet 2 release


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nitroboy said:


> 2008 PSE Shark X 29"/58lb Blacked out in Ceramic by Mr. Lee Martin of AT
> 
> I was shooting A/C/C 3-28/500's , [email protected] 282fps
> 
> ...


no to get off topic, but can you load the trigger up on the short and sweet?


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Pearson Z34 R2B2, Davis "The System" sight, HHA 5519 scope (no lens for 3d), G5 peep, Control Freak Stabilizers, Golt Tip UL 22 arrows, vanetec vanes, Easton wrist sling, Scott Longhorn 4 release (no click).


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

*3D Bow*

Here is one Hoyt Protec


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

here is my ATHENS- Exceed 300 -60# @ 30 in. i am shootin gold tip 30X arrows 100 gr. tip, posten stab, sure loc slider, and classic scope w/ .10 up pin, and trophy taker blade rest


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are a couple of mine


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

One more


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Carbon Matrix.. 27.5"/53lbs.. 295gr [email protected] CBE QL-3D.. 42mm SureLoc .50 Lens.. 30/12 Doinker Fatty...


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Elite XLR


----------

